# Milking Stall Made From Pallets



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

When Bambi kidded for the first time it was a surprise since she never acted in season, we never witnessed any activity between her and our buck, and we were not even positive she was pregnant. So the first week I started milking her I had no stand or even a stall to milk her in. After a few days of taking her over to the empty dog kennel, I quickly decided something had to be built and fast. It's not perfect but it works.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

That looks great! I love pallets. It's what I made my inside stall out of.


----------



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow that's awesome! I gotta show it to hubby and have him build me one He brings me home pallets from work.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

That looks really good! Well done!


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Great job. The few times I've tried to make stuff out of pallets it was a mess because they were old wood, and I couldn't nail them together.


----------

